# New Hoyt Alpha MAx



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

I have a person whom claims they can get me a brand new Hoyt Alpha MAX 35 for $550 and i wonder if this is even possible with dealer cost. If anyone has any thoughts please drop me a line or a PM.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

The Widow Maker said:


> I have a person whom claims they can get me a brand new Hoyt Alpha MAX 35 for $550 and i wonder if this is even possible with dealer cost. If anyone has any thoughts please drop me a line or a PM.


I can't say with any certainty but I have a feeling that's below dealer cost. I'd be very wary.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

If that's true, get us all one!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Grab me one! Specifically a 70# black risor camo limb version. Thank you!


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I will take a AM32 29inch draw 70 lbs. As far as that price I have lokke at a lot of them on line and that is an easy $100 dollors cheaper than anything I have found.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

If this person works at a shop that is a Hoyt dealer and is willing to get you a bow under the Hoyt CO-OP Shooter program then yes it is possible. When I managed an archery shop the Hoyt CO-OP deal was 40% below dealer cost and number of bows was determined by total $$ in annual sales of Hoyt product. Still I'd be wary. Ask about the co-op program and see how he reacts.


----------



## millerj896 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is possible, I worked for Darton as a sales rep and that sounds right for dealer price. Darton ran a shooter program for the shops and you could even get the bows for less than the dealer cost to help get people to shoot the bow.


----------



## fiveOarcher (Jan 4, 2009)

you better (after checking to make sure it isnt too good to be true OR hot of course) jump all over that! good to see you over hear too. Ive seen you post on AT before. I spend a little time over there myself.


----------

